# Too many fullbodys?



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

our group was out hunting last weekend and we were hunting mallards in stubble corn fields, we were in the right place where the ducks were the night before and such, we were running about 125 fullbody goose decoys, 3 dozen FB Mallards and 2 spinners.....when the ducks worked they would always flare or scoot out at about 60 yards....i was just wondering if they could have been scared because there were too many goose decoys in the field? if they don't like landing near that many? before hunting i checked how the blinds were, walked out about 45 yards and checked everything out, looked good but....i could not figure out why the mallards wouldn't finish? no problem with geese finishing but the mallards would flare.......
any thoughts or suggestions would help?
Thanks!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Was the large enough holes/pockets for the birds to land in?

:sniper:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I seem to have this problem at this time every year. 
I may be wrong but I think it is the mojos. I think they get accustomed
to them as they migrate down.
The early birds have no problems as well as late. But seems mid season birds are weary of them.

Just my thoughts


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

ya there was a big enough landing zone for them and the like were workin over top of us almost landing on the side to behind us.....but they wouldn't finish in front of us


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

in my opinion, if you are where they want to be you don't need a lot of decoys. Just good cover.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Was your blind stuffed properly? I also agree with the mojo/lucky ducks late in the season. I think they might hurt more than they help. Especially with larger flocks checking out your spread!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

idunno why it takes 125 fullbodies when 18 would do the job...specially if you got fb duck deeks too. thats a mess to pick up after hunting. simplify.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

How was the wind? We are starting to think that less decoys in little to no wind is better because there is no motion. Big spreads work good when you have enough wind to keep them moving. This is assuming you are using motion stakes on most of your decoys


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah we were using about 5 dozen on motion and the wind was usually between 10-15 mph....this weekend i i'll trim the spread down to about 50 FB's and see what happens......we also had 6 guys to hide thats y i used so many dekes....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Remove robos. The ducks are coming off every day and seeing robos.

We had the same problem, but after the first couple of flocks, we removed the robos and in they came.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I would agree with everything said above, I learned last year with robo's if your trying to land birds in a pocket and ram two in a hole or close together the birds will circle around behind them and land or come to them from the side, probably to get to better feed. Also why would ducks want to land in and compete with 125 honkers for breaksfast? I'm not a duck just a thought


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think it was the decoys it sounds a 100 percent like what ducks do when they don't like spinning-wing decoys. If you are hunting the X why do you need them anyways?? Late season is about fooling hungry, but educated birds. They really want to decoy, but they still can see that there are two ducks that have been landing for a long time. If you really feel the need to use a mojo use only a 1 foot stake it puts it closer to the ground and it looks more like ducks that are jumping on the feed.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, we got the same thing last weekend. The birds figure out that something is wrong with the mojos, and they will sit there and circle and circle trying to convince themselves to drop in, but they can't do it. And the worst thing I've found later in the year, if you have ducks circling, and then you have another flock of birds come from a different direction, they will see those circling birds and join up with them, and eventually all of them will bail out.

Experiment in the decoys and spinners until they start bombing you, then stick with it.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Put out more spinners. More the better. Add the vortec that really brings them in. I don't set up for ducks with less than 3 spinners. My 2 cents. Magnum


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Put the spinners on the classified ads.....


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Had the same problem last week, went to one spinner low to the ground and to the side of the blinds. The big fix seemed to be really putting some distance between the decoys and making the spread look bigger. 
I am sure I had my decoys to close together the first couple of days. Birds really showed up in south east nodak on Thuresday. We shoot more geese over our mallard spread with the spinners then we did over 65 goose full bodies.


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree that you probably don't need so many FB honkers...don't give up on the spinners though (I have a video from this morning of greenies almost getting hit by the wings if you need some evidence.) You don't need dekes to hide hunters in a cornfield...invest in a shovel and move some dirt around (ask the land owner before you go digging any sizeable holes) but you should never have a problem being seen in a cornfield and if they want to be there you will shoot birds.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We've been turning off the spinners once the ducks are coming our way. We also put the mallard deke's behind the geese and have had luck.


----------

